# Tail lights



## stagb0y (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello to all
I'm restoring my dad's Datsun 1200 (1973) but i'm having no luck when it comes to locating a pair of tail lights can anyone help me as in where to look or a website of some sort


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Ebay, the classifieds at Ratsun Forums, Datsun1200.com - News! - News : Datsun 1200 Club or even try a Google search.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

stagb0y said:


> Hello to all
> I'm restoring my dad's Datsun 1200 (1973) but i'm having no luck when it comes to locating a pair of tail lights can anyone help me as in where to look or a website of some sort


sedan or hatch?


----------



## stagb0y (Dec 29, 2009)

its a sedan


----------

